# wrong attack angle



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

I believe this is a fisher tripedge 8' plow. the angle of the cutting edge is almost horizontal, i found one spring is broke and i think the others are weak. do i just need to replace the springs or what? The springs run horizontal along the pivot.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

how does the a frame sit?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i tried it in all the holes low at trk side, parallel and higher at trk side make not difference. it seems like the trip edge rolls foward when you put weight on blade.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Its an old pre-Meyer Diamond blade that has torsion springs along the pivot. The springs are likely broken or worn out. Also the edge itself or blade may be worn or bent to allow edge to pivot more then it should. Hard to tell with all the snow on it. Yes, the older style blades were made with A-frame spacing the same as the Fisher. The headgear was basically the same as well, just no yellow triangle. The builders were former Fisher employees after all. The aframe should sit level and the edge should be closer to vertical then a Fisher tripedge.

The torsion springs are getting harder to find. I know because I just located some to have on hand for my Diamond V. Best bet is to try long established plow shops in New England.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

that seems to be what it is. is there anyplace i can get s diagram of what they are supossed to look like? i dont think ill mess with it till over the summer but i would like to see how its supossed to be.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I will dig around and see what I have for diagrams. If not I can take a pic of my V, same style trip edge. I don't have any straight Diamonds.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Since the trip edge IS all the way forward I dont see how it can be from week springs  A week spring would prevent it from returning to the fully front position.

O ya since your asking about the trip edge next time BRUSH THE SNOW OFF before taking the pick.

Looks like the plow is mounted too low (is the A frame level?) 

Where the mold board meats the trip edge, the mold board is not vertical enough. bad weld/ broken pivot bolt. bent A frame... the top of the plow is to far back.


----------



## Proplower85 (Dec 24, 2008)

everything looks normal... However the blade looks like it is being rolled back which would be from the A-Frame sitting to close to the ground. What size is the plow and what is it on? I would say that if you want a more vertical trip edge with the trip edge seated You would have to find a way to lift the A-Frame further from the frame I.E. Truck Lift kit, Bigger Tires ETC... I had this problem on my older Chevy Pickup.. I lifted it 3 inches and the lengthened the chain and it sat more level and the cutting edge not the trip edge as well was doing the cutting (Less Wear ) Hope this help. Best of luck to you.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Also check the holes to see if they are worn. Bad springs is not what is happening-bad springs would cause the opposite problem. Check the pin holes and level the a frame.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

ok i'm starting to rehab this plow. all but 2 of the torsion springs were broken, got all new springs and tubes. the aframe was sitting level when it is on the truck, even now when i raise the a-frame to level it still doesnt sit right. is there anyplace i can get some specs on theis plow so i can start looking into it so im ready when the snow starts up again.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Post some pics so we can see exactly what the plow is and what you are talking about.

To me it looks like stated above that it may be an older Meyer. If that's the case, its the pivot pins and stops that are the problem, and if its too bad the moldboard may be shot. You can bandaid it but its not a permanent fix. That is, if indeed it is the problem.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

There are 3 mounting holes in the back of the a frame. What one is it in? That will change ur angle.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i tried it in all three. the problem is not the moldboard angle just the trip edge.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

this is from the side plow is not on the truck right now


----------

